

How Reading Transforms Us - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/opinion/sunday/how-writing-transforms-us.html

======
sarreph
This findings are clearly interesting in many aspects. However, I fail to see
(please correct me) how the authors of the research can jump to the conclusion
that changes in perceived personality == _reading makes us think about
ourselves_ — Surely there are other, reasonable explanations that don't make
such a logical leap... Such as, the literature is such a powerful force on our
emotions that it changes the way we feel (not how we view ourselves) for some
time afterwards. I find the 'how we view ourselves' point far too
philosophical.

------
lentil_soup
I'm curious about the tests to measure our emotions.

What kind of test is it that can measure an emotional change before and after
reading a story, which I guess takes 20min to read. Do they ask the same
questions?. Anyone know more about this?

~~~
VLM
I've often thought that an interesting use of facial recognition would be a
component of phone UI. So if I get a call and the phone sees my face looks
angry when I see the caller ID, it autoroutes to voicemail.

------
maigret
I wonder if this applies to movies and other medias in the same way as well.

~~~
pwr22
I'm also wondering if the effect persists

